# what do you want your baby to be



## Yeciol x

when she or he is older 

i want hasun to work in the food indistrey


----------



## mayb_baby

:dohh:
Ummm I don't know since he is like only 8months old


----------



## Yeciol x

do you not ever think of it though


----------



## sarah0108

lol erm, my servants ;)


----------



## rainbows_x

sarah0108 said:


> lol erm, my servants ;)

Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha:


----------



## Yeciol x

hasun wont have a choice


----------



## Yeciol x

lol


----------



## sarah0108

lol rly?


----------



## cabbagebaby

:rofl: sarah i might take a leaf out off your book


----------



## x__amour

Whatever she wants to be...?


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeciol x said:


> when she or he is older
> 
> i want hasun to work in the food indistrey

Like Mc Donalds?:wacko:


----------



## HellBunny

Yeciol x said:


> hasun wont have a choice

Why? Its his life.


Anything he wants to be, i want him to go to Uni, have a good job and all that, but as long as it makes him truly happy...


----------



## annawrigley

HAHAHA WHAT are you joking? :wacko:


----------



## lily123

HellBunny said:


> Yeciol x said:
> 
> 
> hasun wont have a choice
> 
> Why? Its his life.
> 
> 
> Anything he wants to be, i want him to go to Uni, have a good job and all that, but as long as it makes him truly happy...Click to expand...

Think it's to do with her culture?
xx


----------



## Yeciol x

no i am joking he wont be my slave, maybe i dont explain my homour well
but he will work with his father and uncle they own 3 kebab and grills in our town 

i think its my culture but yes sons work with their fathers normally


----------



## mayb_baby

I love chicken Donner Kebab but its soooooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## annawrigley

I've never had a kebab!


----------



## Yeciol x

i do not eat meet but i like pita bread and salad :) :)


----------



## amygwen

I'll let him do whatever he wants to do. I don't have any aspirations for him. I'd just like him to go to university if he wants and make a good life for himself. Definitely not making him do anything though.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Whatever she wants! I want her to be a mummy one day though (not until she's ready of course) so I can have grand babies. Oh and I want her to stay in the same country as me but if she wants to move I'll just follow lol


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Whatever he wants.


----------



## Burchy314

Umm She can be whatever she wants to be.


----------



## AirForceWife7

^^WSS. I understand everyone's cultures affect their lifestyles, but my daughter will be pursuing whatever she aspires to be. & I will support her 100 percent.


----------



## _laura

Just leaving this here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7db-Z98vvc


----------



## jay92

Strawberrymum said:


> Whatever she wants! I want her to be a mummy one day though (not until she's ready of course) so I can have grand babies. Oh and I want her to stay in the same country as me but if she wants to move I'll just follow lol

^^^WSS

That'll be me too haha tagging along!
:happydance::happydance:

Just kidding :D 
I want her to be whatever she wants to and will support her in anyways i can :kiss:



xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

_laura said:


> Just leaving this here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7db-Z98vvc

I just played this and now I think Issy wants to be a small potato - she went mental!


----------



## divershona

wishuwerehere said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> Just leaving this here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7db-Z98vvc
> 
> I just played this and now I think Issy wants to be a small potato - she went mental!Click to expand...

Haha this is brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## _laura

Small potatoes is the best show ever. Cbeebies and Disney jr (for those in the US)


----------



## vhal_x

LO can be whatever he wants when he grows up, as long as he has aspirations and not wanting to just be on the dole.

OH secretly (not so secretly though!) wants him to be a footballer, but will be happy whatever he chooses to do in life xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

happy anything else is a bonus :D


----------



## lauram_92

Not the best of questions considering most of us won't _"push"_ our kids into a career unless they want to do it. It isn't really up to us as to what we want them to do..

I wouldn't mind if he became a millionaire. Then he would buy me stuff. :D


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Okay obviously we want our kids to do what makes them happy, but I would love it if Rory followed in the family footsteps and went into music and acting :)

OH wants him to follow HIS footsteps and go into economics, accountancy or consultancy management :sleep:


----------



## wishuwerehere

My OH wants Issy to be a ninja :ninja:


----------



## sarah0108

My OH wants my kids to be quiet :rofl:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

wishuwerehere said:


> My OH wants Issy to be a ninja :ninja:

:rofl:


----------



## wishuwerehere

sarah0108 said:


> My OH wants my kids to be quiet :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Yeciol x

lol i didnt meant to cause a problem by asking it was just a question :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

annawrigley said:


> I've never had a kebab!

Same! :thumbup:


----------



## Bexxx

I have no idea.
Anything I guess. As long as she does _something_ it's all good.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I actually think of this a lot! Not in the sense that I would push her into a career, but in the "Oh how cool would it be if Olivia was a [insert career here]" I think it's completely normal to fantasize about what our LOs will do when they're older. :thumbup:

I have a feeling she'll end up doing something in the Arts. She's completely engulfed in everything artsy. But then again, I was the same way, and while I did end up getting a career as a graphic artist, I'm going to uni for Physics & Chem. (I have to do Chem as my uni doesn't offer an assoc. program in physics. :sad1:)
So yeah, I completely jumped ships :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't know really, just whatever she preferred, I hate to think as her 'grown up' :lol: 
I know what I wouldn't like her to be though. x


----------



## laura1991

Happy :) so if that ment working in mac donalds for the rest of her life then so be it :). Its her life i want her to live it the way she wants to not me pushing her into something


----------



## bbyno1

Honestly,whatever she is happy doing


----------



## stephx

What happens if your LO doesn't want to work in a kebab house? :wacko:

I want my LO to do whatever she wants, I would hate for her to feel pushed or pressured into something... X


----------



## kirsteee

Id love my little girl to be happy doing what she wants to do!
would never pressure her to do anything she wouldnt want to do. 

x:)


----------



## Yeciol x

if he doesnt want to work in the kebab house that is fine but most boys work with their fathers... i dont see the problem with me saying that????


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I want lyla to be an astronaut, or a fisherman! Ideal job would be a plumber ;) :haha:

Honestly though, she can do whatever she wants i will always support her!


----------



## Lydiarose

i want him to be a secure happy little boy who has security i the fact his mum and dad would do anything for him,and turn into a happy sucessful young man x


----------



## Yeciol x

awww thats nice :) i feel like that i didnt say i would force Hasun to be working with his dad, only that i hope he does... xx


----------



## Cassie.

Dani wants to be a teacher.. and she also wants to be Santa. I've told her she can :haha:


----------



## ShelbyLee

LOL! Why not? I was an elf for about 8 years!


----------



## Cassie.

ShelbyLee said:


> LOL! Why not? I was an elf for about 8 years!

Haha :) She told the Santa in the shopping centre that she was going to be the new Santa when she's older, he gave her an extra book, she was so happy.

She's going to get to an age when she realises she can't be Santa and I doubt it will have any disastrous effect >< So I let her get on with it :coffee: Although she has started telling us we won't get presents when she's Santa when we tell her off :haha:


----------



## lhancock90

My cousin, when asked what he wanted to be age 4, wanted to be a bonfire.
I'll never forget him saying that, the stunned silence and then hysterical giggles.

I want my baby to be successful it whatever she chooses, as long as shes happy, healthy and safe, i don't mind. Although i'd love her to be a literature/drama geek like me.


----------



## lauram_92

My little cousin wanted to be a purple rabbit :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

annawrigley said:


> I've never had a kebab!

Me either they gross me out!


----------



## LittlePeople

I don't mind what Teagan ends up doing...although I would love for her to go to Uni, get married and have children :) :flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

She can be whatever she wants to be.


----------



## lb

I totally understand the cultural thing. My parents pushed and pushed me to do something with math or science (my dad is japanese and works in the chemistry field with a M.A. in Bio), but I'm actually an art student. I was a Physics major for a year, but after Kayla, I decided to do what I want instead of what my family wants. But, the whole family pushing you to do what is acceptable to them... yeah I understand that.

That being said, I won't stop Kayla from doing anything she really wants to do (unless she turns into a stripper or something like that). I do have dreams of her becoming a dancer (that's no secret), but if she wants to do art or history, or english, or math, or whatever, I'm not going to stop her. She deserves to be happy in whatever she does in life.


----------



## cammy

Alexander has long fingers so he'll probably be a musician :D like his daddy, except way more experienced ha


----------



## fightchick

i want lucas to fight in the ufc.


----------



## cammy

fightchick said:


> i want lucas to fight in the ufc.

May be a dumb question, but whats the ufc?


----------



## lov3hat3

Whatever he wants to do i guess, as long as its something, and as long as hes happy, i dont care.


----------



## fightchick

cammy said:


> fightchick said:
> 
> 
> i want lucas to fight in the ufc.
> 
> May be a dumb question, but whats the ufc?Click to expand...

it stands for the the ultimate fighting championship.
it's a mixed martial art sport and brazilian jiu jitsu.

this is anderson silva, best fighter in the ufc.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Say25cSC8&feature=grec_index
^ jump to 37 seconds and watch from there.
:thumbup:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I want her to be Happy + safe! aslong as shes safe + happy, i dont mind.. whatever path she takes ill always be right behind her x


----------



## Desi's_lost

A voice actor!
Baha, that would probably be me living vicariously through her.
It would be really nice if she had the same interests as me but i'd just like her to be happy.


----------



## hot tea

I want Ramsay to be a famous football player so he can buy me a mansion, a corvette and my own private jet. He can then go on to invent some random yet brilliant thing that will make him, and thus me, a gazillionaire.


----------



## ~RedLily~

^And I want LO to marry him :rofl:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Honestly never thought about it! But whatever they want to be really, aslong as my children are happy I will be too :D


----------



## sarah0108

i want mine to be cleaners :happydance: saves me a job lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

~RedLily~ said:


> ^And I want LO to marry him :rofl:

Get in line :haha:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hot tea said:


> I want Ramsay to be a famous football player so he can buy me a mansion, a corvette and my own private jet. He can then go on to invent some random yet brilliant thing that will make him, and thus me, a gazillionaire.

Not asking for much :haha:


----------



## hot tea

EmziixBo0o said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I want Ramsay to be a famous football player so he can buy me a mansion, a corvette and my own private jet. He can then go on to invent some random yet brilliant thing that will make him, and thus me, a gazillionaire.
> 
> Not asking for much :haha:Click to expand...

Oh I know. My second MUST be an astronaut so I can accompany him on a trip to the moon. 

:winkwink:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

hot tea said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I want Ramsay to be a famous football player so he can buy me a mansion, a corvette and my own private jet. He can then go on to invent some random yet brilliant thing that will make him, and thus me, a gazillionaire.
> 
> Not asking for much :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. My second MUST be an astronaut so I can accompany him on a trip to the moon.
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

My LO will marry your second then :)


----------



## lucy_x

Happy and healthy :shrug:


----------



## Cassie.

Yeciol x said:


> hasun wont have a choice

I have a few Muslim friends and although traditionally the boys work with their fathers, they are allowed a different career if they so choose. I think saying he won't have a choice is unfair and wrong :/ And if that comment was serious I feel sorry for your son in the future if kebabs are not his calling :(


----------



## Rhio92

Happy and healthy. And not hurting anyone ofc. I'll support him in anything, but not if he breaks the law x


----------



## Yeciol x

wow. over reaction


----------



## Yeciol x

it was a joke if you read back i said he wont have a choice LOL


----------



## annawrigley

Kebabs are my calling


----------



## Cassie.

Yeciol x said:


> it was a joke if you read back i said he wont have a choice LOL

if you read back, I did say 'if that comment was serious'. As it wasn't then fair enough and I apologise for my over reaction :blush:


----------



## Yeciol x

i'd LIKE it if he works with his dad. if not he's obviously doing something that makes him happier so i'd be happy :)


----------



## JLFKJS

Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?


----------



## lhancock90

JLFKJS said:


> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, but *seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*

Honestly i don't, i think i'm too busy worrying about today and tomorrowxxx


----------



## JLFKJS

.


----------



## lhancock90

JLFKJS said:


> .

Don't really understand that reply :|


----------



## pinkribbon

Jake can do whatever he wants, as long is he is happy doing what he does. It would be nice if he got a job that put his talents to good use, you know like if he is good at something and enjoys it, a job in that? maybe I am not making sense.. 

Basically if he was a very talented musician but never followed his dream and through laziness it would be a shame, know what I mean?

I personally think it's his own life and I shouldn't be pushing him one way or another, he can choose what he wants to do with his own life rather than being told this job is waiting for you...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JLFKJS said:


> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, *but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*

I always think wouldnt it be lovely if quin became a chef and would cook for me? :happydance:


----------



## JLFKJS

QuintinsMommy said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, *but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*
> 
> 
> 
> I always think wouldnt it be lovely if quin became a chef and would cook for me? :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! someone who understands :happydance: Could you imagine breakfast in bed all the time? lol

lhancock90 I have nothing else to say. You just keep worrying about today and tomorrow love.


----------



## Yeciol x

your signature is just too beautiful ^^


----------



## annawrigley

JLFKJS said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, *but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*
> 
> 
> 
> I always think wouldnt it be lovely if quin became a chef and would cook for me? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! someone who understands :happydance: Could you imagine breakfast in bed all the time? lol
> 
> *lhancock90 I have nothing else to say. You just keep worrying about today and tomorrow love.*Click to expand...

Lol any need? :wacko:


----------



## Bexxx

JLFKJS said:


> Thank you! someone who understands :happydance: Could you imagine breakfast in bed all the time? lol
> 
> lhancock90 I have nothing else to say. *You just keep worrying about today and tomorrow love.*

Jeez, I don't sit and daydream about Isla's future either :shrug: Got enough on my plate as it is with a newborn.
Honestly doesn't put me up or down what she does.


----------



## JLFKJS

annawrigley said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, *but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*
> 
> 
> 
> I always think wouldnt it be lovely if quin became a chef and would cook for me? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! someone who understands :happydance: Could you imagine breakfast in bed all the time? lol
> 
> *lhancock90 I have nothing else to say. You just keep worrying about today and tomorrow love.*Click to expand...
> 
> Lol any need? :wacko:Click to expand...


Any need for what? :shrug:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

JLFKJS said:


> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?

In all honesty I don't think OP was 'attacked' but she asked us a question, we answered it. Were not going to lie and say we want them to be blah blah when we really just want them to be happy and healthy. Yeah i might think about Lylas future a little but you have to live in the present, you never know what could happen in 20 years time. Planning ahead, never works.


----------



## lhancock90

JLFKJS said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, *but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*
> 
> 
> 
> I always think wouldnt it be lovely if quin became a chef and would cook for me? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! someone who understands :happydance: Could you imagine breakfast in bed all the time? lol
> 
> *lhancock90 I have nothing else to say. You just keep worrying about today and tomorrow love.*Click to expand...
> 
> Lol any need? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any need for what? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm sorry but wtf? I wasn't being vile, or sarcastic, i was being completely honest, no at this point in my daughters life i do not think about her future but as she is only 13 weeks old i am busy worrying about other issues thankyou. You response was totally uncalled for and to be honest a little patronising, i didn't realise thinking about my daydreaming about my daughters future would make me a better mother. Evelyn was a suprise in the middle of me deciding my own future so at the moment i'm still wondering what i'm going to do with my life. Thankyou to the girls who stuck up for me.


----------



## Desi's_lost

JLFKJS said:


> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?

I was day dreaming today about how Syri and I are going to go to Japan in 6 or 7 years, then we can steal some unsuspecting Japanese mans heart with our flawless Japanese and live in Japan for ever after :rofl:


----------



## syntaxerror

A penguin.


----------



## Desi's_lost

syntaxerror said:


> A penguin.

Will he be like Skipper, Private, Rico or Kualski? :haha:


----------



## JLFKJS

lhancock90 said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, *but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*
> 
> 
> 
> I always think wouldnt it be lovely if quin became a chef and would cook for me? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! someone who understands :happydance: Could you imagine breakfast in bed all the time? lol
> 
> *lhancock90 I have nothing else to say. You just keep worrying about today and tomorrow love.*Click to expand...
> 
> Lol any need? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any need for what? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but wtf? I wasn't being vile, or sarcastic, i was being completely honest, no at this point in my daughters life i do not think about her future but as she is only 13 weeks old i am busy worrying about other issues thankyou. You response was totally uncalled for and to be honest a little patronising, i didn't realise thinking about my daydreaming about my daughters future would make me a better mother. Evelyn was a suprise in the middle of me deciding my own future so at the moment i'm still wondering what i'm going to do with my life. Thankyou to the girls who stuck up for me.Click to expand...



Whoah whoah sorry you felt patronised by my post but I never meant for it to come off that way. I have never been rude to a member on BNB and I don't want you to think I'd start now. I completely understand for someone who has alot going on but when your feeding your daughter or rocking her to sleep or just playing with her do you ever just think about her future at all? Thats all I meant with the original post. I just figured you didn't see it my way and I'm not going to try to make you see it my way. :flower:


----------



## LovingYou

as long as she's not in jail then we're good!
lol jk...

I want her to be whatever she chooses to be. I would never make her do something she doesn't want to. I'm not going to be one of those crazy moms that makes her do beauty pageants from age 2 onwards. I'm not going force her into ballet! 
If she comes up to me and says mommy i'd really like to try gymnastics then sure! We will give it a go. But i think too many parents have aspirations for their kids.

In america everyone goes to college after high school? WHY?! It frustrates me that people are judged on college degrees, or what they do.

If she doesn't want to go to college, but would rather start her own business, or travel then i'll support her. My mom gave me respect and supported my decisions, and i want to do the same for karinna. :flower:


----------



## lhancock90

JLFKJS said:


> lhancock90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you were attacked OP I understand where you are coming from. I already look at my daughter and just daydream about what shes going to do when shes older. No I wont force her into anything she doesn't want to do, *but seriously none of you just daydream about your childs future?*
> 
> 
> 
> I always think wouldnt it be lovely if quin became a chef and would cook for me? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! someone who understands :happydance: Could you imagine breakfast in bed all the time? lol
> 
> *lhancock90 I have nothing else to say. You just keep worrying about today and tomorrow love.*Click to expand...
> 
> Lol any need? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any need for what? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but wtf? I wasn't being vile, or sarcastic, i was being completely honest, no at this point in my daughters life i do not think about her future but as she is only 13 weeks old i am busy worrying about other issues thankyou. You response was totally uncalled for and to be honest a little patronising, i didn't realise thinking about my daydreaming about my daughters future would make me a better mother. Evelyn was a suprise in the middle of me deciding my own future so at the moment i'm still wondering what i'm going to do with my life. Thankyou to the girls who stuck up for me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah whoah sorry you felt patronised by my post but I never meant for it to come off that way. I have never been rude to a member on BNB and I don't want you to think I'd start now. I completely understand for someone who has alot going on but when your feeding your daughter or rocking her to sleep or just playing with her do you ever just think about her future at all? Thats all I meant with the original post. I just figured you didn't see it my way and I'm not going to try to make you see it my way. :flower:Click to expand...

Thats fine, things can often be read differently to how they are meant. :hugs:
I honestly until this point it hadn't yet crossed my mind. OH is always discussing what activites to put her into but like i said at the moment i'm worrying what i'm going to do next. :)


----------



## JLFKJS

Same here! My OH thinks shes going to be a motocross racer (As if! lol) I'm still worried about what I want to do, like I know I want to go back to school (I've known that for 3 years) but I have no idea what for.


----------



## lhancock90

JLFKJS said:


> Same here! My OH thinks shes going to be a motocross racer (As if! lol) I'm still worried about what I want to do, like I know I want to go back to school (I've known that for 3 years) but I have no idea what for.

I did a year of a english degree, got confused by what i wanted and dropped out then got pregnant, nooo idea where im going next haha


----------



## Hotbump

Hmm I woould like for jr to be a football player and jovanni a soccer player but whatever makes me happy as long as they are not asking for money on the side of the road :lol:


----------



## jenny_wren

erm a millionaire?

:rofl:

honestly, i don't mind, aslong as it's legal
she can do what she wants :thumbup:​


----------



## kittycat18

Lucia can be whatever she aspires to be. As-long as my little girl is healthy and safe then I don't have a problem. I would like her to have a good job and have a happy life :)


----------



## Hotbump

haha i just saw that I typed whatever makes me happy :lol: I ment to say whatever makes them happy... I guess thats what I get for posting half-asleep lol


----------



## Elizax

A house cleaner please :haha:
No really, anything they want I'll stand by them no matter what they choose to do in life :cloud9:


----------

